# G5 T3 Broadheads



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these new broadheads? Or thoughts, pros/cons, etc. Here's the link to their site: http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_t3


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I have no experience...they are new....however, I bought a pack just to check them out. They seem like a solid head. I'll probably use one on a deer this year. For my two elk...I'm half tempted (again) to try those new and modified EPEK.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been shooting them for about a month. They are IMHO the best mechanical head out their that I have tested. ( Just various broadhead tests) I have not had a chance to try them on an animal but have full confidence in them. They fly like darts and are the sharpest mechanical I have dealt with. I am excited to see what they do on Deer and Elk this fall. Less then a month baby cant wait for the real fun to begin.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input Mtn. Runner. They look pretty good to me too, and everything I have read about them has been positive....


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

how do you adjust the blade tension w/the spider clip i loooked at some and couldnt figure it out and it didnt saw on the box


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I have not had to mess with the tension at all . But from what I have heard is they all come with the same tension clips and then if you need different tensions you need to order them. The spider clips are kind of a one and done. But it comes with extras .


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

the T3s are an amazing head they are as accurate as field points, very sharp and are steel tip to tail. The spider clips are a one and done deal but so far they have always opened on contact. I have played with allot of broadheads and so far this is the best mech. head that I have found.
GSLHonker


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I have used the original Teken mechanical broadhead on a number of animals. The one and ONLY complaint that I had with that original Tekan was that they glance quartering shots. I shot an elk at 20 yards, first shot was a clean pass through. The elk walked out about another 40 yards from me and stood quartering away heavily at about 60 yards and wouldn't fall over. So I tried to get another arrow in it. I hit 3 inches forward and my arrow glanced right off the elks shoulder. I think the new tip on the T3 is an improvement over what was on there previously. I'd say with this improvement this is a very very difficult head to beat. Sharp as they come, very solid, and they fly incredibly.

Daddy was an anvil, Momma was a scalpel!


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

they suck . get ride of any broad heads you have and go buy the epek xc-3 its the only broad head worth shooting.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> they suck . get ride of any broad heads you have and go buy the epek xc-3 its the only broad head worth shooting.


It sure is if you dont like getting a entry hole. Other then that its a great head. Better hope for a exit otherwise it could be tough finding the animal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It sure is if you dont like getting a entry hole. Other then that its a great head. Better hope for a exit otherwise it could be tough finding the animal.


If you think that head is going to give you any better for an entrance hole you're happy on the sauce. With the right speed NO mechanical out there is completely open on impact. Unless they open in flight... AND, we fixed the XC3. It is now opening on contact every time.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thats what my decision has came down to deciding which head to buy G5-t3 or epek xc3 mmmmmmm so hard to decide. Oh buy the way Mr TEX-o what size entry hole does the XC3 punch?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

herf916 said:


> Thats what my decision has came down to deciding which head to buy G5-t3 or epek xc3 mmmmmmm so hard to decide. Oh buy the way Mr TEX-o what size entry hole does the XC3 punch?


1 7/8 inch is the diameter of the three blades when fully deployed. However, with hide stretch and momentum we're seeing entry holes on critters that are in excess of 2 inches. I skinned a turkey that Shawn Monson shot last season with the XC3 and the entry wound was about 2 inches wide. That's petty good but you should have seen the exit wound! :shock: Lets put it this way, I used a mile of thread sewing that gash up. :x As with any mechanical there are a million variables that effect the wound channel and entry hole. Some times you get a huge hole and sometimes you get a minimal one. We've tweaked our head so many times trying to perfect this it's just crazy. But the last tests I saw showed huge entry wounds every time. I'm a traditional guy and it takes a lot to impress me with "new gadgets". especially a broadhead. But this one really does excite me. Not because I am involved, but because it truly is a deadly head when matched up with todays high tech equipment.

If you wanna see big holes, go to our web sight and watch the videos.

http://www.epekhunting.com


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I really do like the epek head. Only thing I disliked is the entry. Now in my testing on watermelon and other various items I get about a 1 inch entry with the t3. even on a tomato.But have not had any issues with it opening in flight. I have tested it out to seventy. I never got the old epek to open for entry on any of these test. I know the new ones have been tweaked and I hope the entry issue has been fixed. Sounds like it has. I will let others try it out on animals first. If it has been fixed then imho it will be the perfect Broadhead. Only time will tell. Since you are involved Tex any idea why the FMP boys are swithchin to the t3s this year?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Since you are involved Tex any idea why the FMP boys are swithchin to the t3s this year?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

They are running a business just like we are. They need to go where the money is and right now G5 has deeper pockets than we do... Nothing personal. They'll be back. 

We'd like to think we'll earn our celebrity shooters instead of buying them...


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Makes sense. Hope to see a lot of good entry holes this year with your broadhead. And I give you my word if that issue is fixed I will be shooting your head in the future for a long time.


----------

